# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Rozpierający ból w klatce piersiowej, promieniujący do łopatek,  przy wysiłku

## krzychni

Objawy: 
Rozpierający ból w klatce piersiowej, promieniuje do łopatek, występuje przy wysiłku, kilka razy dziennie, przy bardzo silnym bólu następuje wzrost ciśnienia; towarzyszy mu problem z oddychaniem.
Inne choroby: wieńcówka; przepuklina refluksu żołądkowego.

Co to może być za choroba?

----------


## Krzysztof

Ból po wysiłku to objaw choroby wieńcowej, więc jeśli zdiagnozowano ją u Ciebie, ważne jest przestrzeganie zaleceń leczącego kardiologa i przyjmowanie leków. Warto pamiętać, że bóle w klatce piersiowej mogą być też objawem choroby refluksowej przełyku. Pozdrawiam

----------

